

Gaikai Demo: Stream Desktop Apps/Games to the Browser - marcusbooster
http://www.dperry.com/archives/news/dp_blog/gaikai_-_video/

======
DenisM
Astounding.

So now that the internet is fast enough, there is no longer a need for desktop
OS or even the desktop web browser. Just stream the clicks and the videos.
Wow.

------
leecho0
wow, I am pretty impressed. I wonder though about the actual cost of the
server, and whether it's feasible for companies to start offering subscription
services for cloud gaming.

On a side note, I wonder when are they going to use this technology to start
offering a complete desktop replacement service on the cloud, and not just
offer games, but the full range of productivity software as well as storage
capability. My thoughts on this kind of development is on my blog.
<http://lchou1.blogspot.com/2008/12/future-of-computing.html>

------
DenisM
Another one like this is called OnLive:

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123787473566622741.html>

------
chaostheory
It's interesting to see video game dev vets like Carmack and Perry still
hanging out at the edge after all of these years

------
DTrejo
This makes it irrelevant that my video card sucks.

I can't wait.

Farcry highest settings on my netbook!

